# New Bully Owner- My Pups Legs Dont Look Normal.



## ApollosMom

Hi everyone, I have owned APBTs and pit mixes all my life but finally decided to get an American Bully. I got my boy Apollo back in December at 4 weeks (way to young, we were told he was 6 weeks, still to young but we survived) and he is now 5 months. He weighs about 40 lbs. Anywho- I came on here because I'm not sure where else to go with my problem with Apollo.

About 2 months ago I noticed his legs didn't look right. I first took my question to a different forum about dogs in general and got the response he was knuckling over and to change his diet. **Side note: all through his 5 months of life he has had a great struggle with dog food, being switched often from several brands until he was finally put on Diamond Naturals chicken and rice 26% protein. And when I mentioned this that's when I was told he was knuckling over and the protein is to high ect. Plus he wasn't getting enough exercise.** So I did some googling and came across this great dane lady website about knuckling over. And Apollos legs did not look like those legs on her site, but I took the advice and went and got a bag of 23% protein Diamond Naturals large breed adult and increased his exercise. That was about 10 days ago and I haven't seen any improvement. 

So last night I figured maybe it isn't knuckling over and did some more researched. I came across "easty westy" or "toeing in". That's when I decided I would try a forum for bullies and pits so here I am. Just want to know what everyone else thinks? **Side note 2: I did call my vet and informed her of the knuckling thing which also said to put him on a lower protein diet and increase excersize and wrap his legs, which I did but he just tore it up and it made him walk horribly.** I read something about a dogs chest and their shoulders not being right and to much weight on his front legs stressing the tendons/muscles/ligaments not being strong just idk. I have never been through so much in these past months with my boy then I have in my entire life with dogs lol.

I just want to know what it is, what its from, is it fixable, is it genetic, is it a growing thing, anything just please help. I don't want him to be in pain or it get worse causing him not to be able to run and play.  His vet appointment is Friday this week its a checkup hopefully the vet will be able to tell me something. Until then this is my best bet for help.

Any advice, help or suggestions is greatly appreciated. 

Here are pics taken today 5/10/2016, he is the blue one: Apollo by littlebear8176 | Photobucket


----------



## BCdogs

Doesn't really look like knuckling to me. Looks more like just bowed legs, weak pasterns and poor structure. And yeah, probably genetic. This is prevalent in American Bullies unfortunately.


----------



## ApollosMom

BCdogs said:


> Doesn't really look like knuckling to me. Looks more like just bowed legs, weak pasterns and poor structure. And yeah, probably genetic. This is prevalent in American Bullies unfortunately.


Is it fixable? I have a pic of his dad but not his mom, neither had bowed legs. I don't have a clue about pasterns. I was reading this topic here: http://www.gopitbull.com/health-nutrition/4893-weak-pastern.html Do you think any of the info on there would help?


----------



## BCdogs

Wouldn't hurt to try, but I do think it's probably genetic. Best to ask your vet in any case.


----------



## Closharris

And that right there is a serious fault in the the bully dogs. It shows up a lot in bullies. It is a genetic fault that can not be fixed and may cause problems later on. Never breed that dog!


----------



## ApollosMom

No, he wont be bred, I got him as a pet basically for my other dog to keep her entertained and happy when the dog she had playdates with ran away. I paid pet price I didn't buy his papers so no worries in that department lol. 

I just hope that it doesn't affect his ability to run and play that's my main concern.


----------



## BCdogs

It probably will, to be honest. Compromised joints will degenerate quicker and he will likely have arthritis when he ages.

I would put him on glucosamine and try to protect them as much as possible by avoiding high-impact activities like jumping and running on hard surfaces.


----------



## ApollosMom

Also since I'm new to owning a Bully, are they suppose to get longer before they get taller? Apollo hasn't grown hardly height wise but his body is getting longer. Just thought he is now 6 months and hasn't went through a lanky stage yet, compared to all the past dogs I've had.


----------



## Indie

Appears to be what is called "fiddle front," which is an unfortunate hold over from the bulldog influence. In some dogs, it can be bad enough to require surgery to straighten the legs. I wanna say it's due to the radius and ulna growing at different rates of speed.

http://www.mydogs.com.au/eddybulbritishbulldogs/images/extra_3868.gif


----------

